# Replacement of lost DEU medals



## Deu (16 Jun 2009)

Anyone know the process to replace "lost" DEU (full-sized) medals? 
I recently returned from tour (after having my house occupied by several people), and have come to realized that my old medals are now missing. Specifically the NATO and Peacekeeping medal (which I do not recall being personalized with name, rank, etc). 
Any input is much appreciated into how to re-order or obtain a new set.
J


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2009)

You didn't have your medals Court Mounted?  

You can try going to the DH&R site and fill out the appropriate forms through your C of C.



> Requests for replacement for serving Canadian Forces' members (Regular, Reserve and Cadet Instructors List) must be submitted on the appropriate form through the chain of command using procedures and reference as outlined DHR's DIN web site. The URS, UIC, rank, surname, given names and date of birth must be included and, depending on the medal to be replaced, the following is also required: Canadian Forces' Decoration - rank held on eligibility; Special Service Medal, United Nations medals, Gulf and Kuwait and Somalia medals - date present in theatre. CDS Commendation - date presented. The unit administrative officer must submit a memorandum stating that the applicant's documents have been reviewed to confirm entitlement. A money order made out to the Receiver General of Canada, and covering the cost of replacement as noted in the table below, must accompany the request for replacement. Requests for replacement for retired Canadian Forces' members must be submitted in writing to the Directorate of History and Heritage providing service number, date of birth, surname, given names. Depending on the medal to be replaced, the following is also required: Canadian Forces' Decoration - rank held on eligibility; Special Service Medal, United Nations medals, Gulf and Kuwait and Somalia medals - date present in theatre. CDS Commendation - date presented.
> 
> NOTE: If member is in possession of any document, such as release certificate (or any document containing any information concerning the request) it should be included with the request for replacement. There is a replacement cost for the medals requested. Money order made out the Receiver General of Canada will be requested once entitlement is verified/confirmed.




If you visit that site you will also find a list of medals and their replacement cost.


----------



## Deu (17 Jun 2009)

I had the medals mounted. Is that different from "court-mounted" as you mentioned?
The info you provided is much appreciated. The info I retrieved off the DIN was useless (the links to the forms did not work), so I ended up calling the 1-800 number which basically just re-directed me back to my orderly room.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2009)

You can court mount or swing mount medals. Swing mount is just a bar with a clip, and the medals swing. Court mount is medals attached on a solid backing and they do not move.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You can court mount or swing mount medals. Swing mount is just a bar with a clip, and the medals swing. Court mount is medals attached on a solid backing and they do not move.



Hmmmm. He should have had them court mounted; IIRC, there's a CANFORGEN (a few years old now) that decrees court mounting once 2nd medal is awarded --- seeing that it's a re-imburseable expense now (& the regulation change co-incided with the "re-imburesment" time period).


----------



## Deu (17 Jun 2009)

Right you both are, and court mounted they were.... wherever so they may happen to be....


----------



## bLUE fOX (6 Jun 2014)

Sorry for raising this post from the dead, but I was wondering what the turnaround time for getting a medal replaced is? specifically for the GSM with SWA ribbon? Also, if a bar was awarded to that medal, how would I go about getting the little silver maple leaf for the undress ribbon? No body I have asked has given me the same answer.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old EO Tech (6 Jun 2014)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Sorry for raising this post from the dead, but I was wondering what the turnaround time for getting a medal replaced is? specifically for the GSM with SWA ribbon? Also, if a bar was awarded to that medal, how would I go about getting the little silver maple leaf for the undress ribbon? No body I have asked has given me the same answer.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.



The ribbons and addons to them you can get at clothing stores.  Sorry I can't answer your other question about the time frame for a replacement medal.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2014)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Sorry for raising this post from the dead, but I was wondering what the turnaround time for getting a medal replaced is? specifically for the GSM with SWA ribbon? Also, if a bar was awarded to that medal, how would I go about getting the little silver maple leaf for the undress ribbon? No body I have asked has given me the same answer.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.



I'll take a guess on turnaround time for getting a medal replaced as: " there is no guaranteed time, and the times will vary on the medal depending on who presented it, ie. Canada, NATO, UN, foreign nation."

For the ribbons and rossettes/maple leafs/etc. you just have to go to Base Tailor Shop and they can usually make you up a set on the spot.


----------

